# اقتراح جميل وسيستفيد منه الجميع



## mina1 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اقترح انت تعملوا منتدى للكتب لان احنا فى حاجة للكتب فى جميع المجالات وخصوصا الكتب الدينية لان الانسان يجب ان يكون ملم بالأشياء

وشكرا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (30 ديسمبر 2006)

كلامك صحيح 100%
مطلوب فتح قسم للكتب المسيحية
وهكذا الواحد يتعلم اكثر عن المسيحية الحقيقية وكيف يكون مسيحي بحق


----------



## mina1 (11 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على ردك الجميل


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2007)

قسم الكتب في قيد الاعداد...


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

الله هيبقا عندنا  منتدى للكتب
ررائع
هنزل فيه مجموت كتب روعه​


----------



## mr.hima (12 يناير 2007)

فكرة جميلة ....زى الفل​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 يناير 2007)

_روعه بجد يا مينا فكرتك حلوة اوى اوى 

واكيد الاخ العزيز my rock هيعمل القسم على احسن ما يكون 

ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك تعبكم

جـــــــو​_​


----------



## mina1 (12 يناير 2007)

اشكركم على ردكم الجميل واشكر المشرف ماى روك على تلبية طلبى


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*فكرة فوق النمرة واحد ربنا يبركك و انا هنزل كل الكتب الي عندي *_


----------



## jim_halim (23 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة للكل 

فكرة جميلة جداً ... و مفيدة لكل الأعضاء ..


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

*ويا ريت يكون فيه قسم منفصل في الكتب خاص 
بالرد علي الشبهات والحوارات الاسلامية التي من 
خلالها العضو يقدر يرد او يجاوب اي سؤال يطرح عليه *


----------



## roooma (23 يناير 2007)

ممكن اقترح حاجة .. ليه منعملش نقاش كل يوم حول آية من الكتاب المقدس وكل واحد يقول رآيه والكل يستفاد


----------



## roooma (23 يناير 2007)

ياريت عشان الموقع في كتير من الأخوه . مش عارف أنا ما عندهم مواقع كتير وأنا ياعيني غلابه مش لقين


----------



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

عندك حق يامينا
                                                  شكرا


----------



## mina1 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردودكم


----------

